# A Havanese Cake!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

No, I didn't make it, although, i'd love to take credit for it. We commissioned it for our Halloween playdate  Flavor is pumpkin spice with cinnamon frosting and it tastes divine! I love how the baker did the cords, really cool.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yummy yummy so cute!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice to Hav your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is just too beautiful to cut into! What a great idea, Kara!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Very funny Dave and really cute cake. I'm going to show my son in law. He's a cake decorator. Maybe he can do one for Tessa's first birthday.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh!!! Adorable! way to cute to eat!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Kara, that cake is too cute!


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

That is really cute lots of fun


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! lol, Dave! ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Nice to Hav your cake and eat it too.


<GROAN>

Adorable cake, though!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You all hav to much fun at your playdates.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

that is really cute Kara! I think that's one of the cutest cakes I've ever seen!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

How creative! Dave, I thought it, but you said it! LOL


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Nice to Hav your cake and eat it too.


:laugh:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, that looks fantastic! I saw it on facebook and just loved it! It probably tasted great. 

My husband tried to hire the "CAke boss" from TV (which is not too far from us) to do a Havanese Cake for my birthday but he did not have enough time to do it - it might have been interesting!

Cudos to this person who made this!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! It really evolved, I originally ordered a flat cake with a hav picture but my husband changed it to 3d when he ran into her later that week (their bakery is near his office), so she did an amazing job and said she had fun googling havanese pictures and learning about the breed. The only other dog she has done was a french bulldog 

The 3d baking is becoming more popular with all of these shows like cake-boss and cupcake wars, etc. so I bet you could find someone less busy than the cake boss 

I am going to get FAT eating this cake, I swear, I gave over half of it away to our guests and the step kids took the head home ..ound:, but I am still nibbling on the chest and body and It has to be on the of the best cakes I've ever had (not to over-powering in flavor) but just perfectly moist and ...now I want to go have another piece.! haha..somebody stop me.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If there is anyone who could use a few pounds.......it is you girl! You need several cakes! :thumb: :hungry: :thumb: :hungry:


----------

